# Tropical Hibiscus NoID



## John M (Jan 1, 2011)

I got this as a cutting about 20 years ago. Blooms all year long, on and off.

Did you know that a picked tropical hibiscus flower does not need water to make it last just as long as it would if left on the plant? Also, in the evening, you can pick off the fat buds that are just beginning to open at the tip, getting themselves ready to unfurl the next day........and they will still open right on cue the next morning, even without being placed in water?


----------



## cliokchi (Jan 1, 2011)

hi john,

are those blue vanda's on the right hand side ?
looks like a free flowering type 
cliokchi


----------



## John M (Jan 2, 2011)

Yup. You've got a keen eye!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks real nice in your greenhouse.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 2, 2011)

John M said:


> ...Did you know that a picked tropical hibiscus flower does not need water to make it last just as long as it would if left on the plant? Also, in the evening, you can pick off the fat buds that are just beginning to open at the tip, getting themselves ready to unfurl the next day........and they will still open right on cue the next morning, even without being placed in water?




great info!
thanks!!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice... I like hibiscus too. Its our national flower..  Those are a lot of vandas, btw..  What are they? Ascocenda Princess Mikasa or related?


----------



## etex (Jan 2, 2011)

Cool info and bloom!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 2, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## cliokchi (Jan 2, 2011)

hi john,

what are the vanda's ?
v. manuvadee fcc or pachara blue ?
you grow them in pots , what media you use?
you leave the basket on or remove them ?
thanx cliokchi


John M said:


> Yup. You've got a keen eye!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 2, 2011)

Maybe Vanda Sansai Blue in clay pot ? I saw in John's web site that he grows this grex.


----------



## John M (Jan 2, 2011)

Paphioboy and cliokchi; They are Sansai Blue. I also grow Princess Mikassa pink and blue. Yes, they're in 6" clay pots. I wedge the little basket into the bottom of the pot and grow them with no medium. My greenhouse is always very humid.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 2, 2011)

I think I would love your greenhouse.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 10, 2011)

John M said:


> ...in the evening, you can pick off the fat buds that are just beginning to open at the tip, getting themselves ready to unfurl the next day........and they will still open right on cue the next morning, even without being placed in water?...





gonna try this tonight
it's a big, two day flower
super excited!


----------

